# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Niccolo Machiavelli

## Veshtrusja

*Princi*, shkruajtur nga *Niccolo Machiavelli*, eshte nje liber i cili tregon se si mund te fitosh dhe mbash fuqi. Machiavelli ka lindur ne vitin 1469 ne Florence. Ne vitin 1498 u vendos si chancellor ne Republiken Florentine, duke sherbyer si nje administrator ashtu si dhe dipllomat. Jeta e tij politike morri fund 15 vjet me vone mbasi u kthye Medici ne fuqi. Me pas ai e kaloj jeten e tij ne varferi ne nje fshat dhe ka vdekur ne vitin 1527. *Princi* eshte shkruajtur ne vitin 1513 dhe eshte, ne nje fare menyre, nje liber qe tregon hapat qe duhen ndjekur per te fituar nje politik te fuqishme.

Fuqija eshte baza e *Princit*. Nga eksperienca e tij dhe nga cfare ka treguar historia, Machiavelli sjell shume ide te cilat ai mendon se jane te rendesishme ne vend qe te arrish nje fuqi te suksesshme. Ai mendonte se feja dhe moralet nuk kishin vend ne publik pervecse te sherbenin qellime politike. Per ate, *vlera e nje institucioni apo nje udheheqesi duhet te percaktohesh nga suksesi praktik (fitimi dhe permbajtja e fuqis politike)*. Ai e ndan moralitetin ne moralitet politik, i cili perdoret kur merre kontroll, dhe moraliteti personal, i cili nuk merre fare pjes ne politik. Ose, me thjesht, Machiavelli mendon se nje njeri nuk ka nevoj te justifikoj arsyet e tij per veprimet e tij ne qoftese deshiron te mbaj fuqi. Imazhi heroik i princit eshte i tmerrshem. Qellimi i tij eshte te shpjegoj ligjet e fuqis politike. Machiavelli ka organizuar idet e tija ne pes kategori:

1) Cfare eshte nje principal

2) Cfare lloj principalesh ekzistojn

3) Si fitohen principalet

4) Si mbahen principalet

5) Pse humbasin principalet

Duke diskutuar se cfare jane principalet, ai thot: _te tera principalet jane udhehequr nga nje princ dhe nga sherbyes te cilet funksionojn si ministra dhe qe udheheqin sipas favorit dhe konsesionit te tij ose jane udhehequr nga nje princ me hajdutra duke mbajtur titull jo nga merita por nga trashgimesija._  (pg. 21-22) Ne kapitujt (afersisht) 1-11 ai diskuton principalet e ndryshme qe ekzistojn. Ndermjet shume qe ai shpjegon, tre mund te te nguliten ne tru. Ka principale trashgimetare, te cilat fitohen dhe pranohen me leht; ka principale te reja, te cilat fitohen nga pasuria dhe shkathesija; ka dhe principale te ngaterruara te cilat perfshine te vjetra dhe te reja, dhe ku gjithashtu eshte me veshtire te plotesosh deshirat e tere popullit. Me te shumtat e ideve te Machiavellit mbi si fitohen principalet jane te bazuara ne ngjarje historike. Rreth kapitujeve 12-14, ai diskuton menyrat se si nje udheheqes politik mund te organizoj *ushtrine e tij (funksioni me i rendesishem i nje udheheqesi)*. Psh, ai permend se ne vend qe mercenaret te lufetojn dhe qe te perdorin tere fuqin e tyre, ata duhet te paguen. Nga kapitulli 6, mund te konkludojm se *ne vend qe te fitosh fuqi, duhet te varesh me pak ne pasuri, duhet te imitosh si kane udhehequr te tjeret ne te kaluaren, dhe nga nje here duhet te perdoresh forcen.* Ai shpjegon nje nga idet me te rendesishme per te fituar principale: _ ne monarkite udhehequra ashtu si Franca, mund te hysh me lehtesi duke bere per vete nje nga hajdutet e mbreteris, meqense ata te pakenaqur dhe ata qe kerkojn ndryshme mund te gjenden gjithmon, njerez te tille mund te hapin rrugen per ty dhe te lehtesojn fitoren._  (p.23) Dmth, Machiavelli po thot se mund te perdoresh te tjeret per interesat e tua ne vend qe te fitosh (apo arrish qellimin tend). Sa i perket mbajtjes se fuqis, ai shpjegon se eshte me leht te mbash vende qe flasin te njejten gjuhe dhe ne qoftese dikush e ka fituar nje toke per te dyten here, keto vende i humbet me me teper veshtiresi. Gjithashtu permend se nje princ i ri gjithmon duhet te kujdeset dhe duhet te krijoj dobesi te te fuqishmit. Tre menyra te rendesishme qe ai shpjegon se si principalet duhen udhehequr jane: shkaterrohe, shko jeto atje ne person, dhe lejoje te vazhdoj te jetoj nden ligjet e veta. Si nje shembull per te mbeshtetur keto tre hapa ai thot: _ Spartanet e kan mbajtur Athinen dhe Theben duke krijuar shtete me pak burra ne secilin dhe humben. Ndersa Romanet e shkaterruan Capuan, Carthagen dhe Numantin ne vend qe ti mbanin dhe nuk i humben._  (pg. 24). Dhe pavaresisht se nje shembull i tille eshte moralisht i debatueshem, ky takt eshte i provuar dhe si rezultat mjaft i bindshem. Midis kapitujve 15-23, propozon iden qe ai qe eshte udheheqes nuk eshte i detyruar te kthej ndershmerin me ndershmeri; e vetmja gje qe princi i ka borxh subjektve te tij eshte suksesi militar dhe, ne kapitujt e fundit,  ndenjat e tij patriotike dalin duke enkurajuar princin qe ta mbaj mire Italin.

Nje nga temat kryesore e librit eshte se *nje udheheqes nuk duhet te lere kurre dicka ne dore te shansit, dhe nuk mund te varet te fati apo te mbeshtetje nga te tjeret*, sepse zakonisht ka per te treguar se eshte e pabaze. 

Te kapitulli 17 ai argumenton se eshte me mire per nje princ te jete severe kur denon njerez. *Ashpersija duke perdorur ligjin me vdekje ndikon te nje pakice, por e minimon krimin i cili ndikon shume.* Per me teper, argumenton se eshte me mire te te ken frike se sa te te duan. Por ama, princi duhet te evitoj urrejtjen: _ Prap princi duhet te bej ta ken frike ne nje menyr qe, pavaresisht se nuk fiton dashuri, ai shpeton nga urrejtjanje kondit te tille ai mund ta fitoj ne qoftese nuk prek pronen e citizeneve te tij, dhe as grat e tyre._  (p.60) Qe te mbeshtesi kete ide ne librin e tij ai perdor Scipio and Maximus si shembuj.

Nga fundi i librit, Machiavelli shkruan: 

_ The actions of a new prince are more closely watched than those of a heredetary prince, and when they are recognized to be fitting and able, they win men over and compel their allegiance more than ancient lineage does; for men are more taken with the present than the past. When they find themselves well off in the present, they enjoy it and seek nothing more. Indeed, so long as the prince does not neglect his duties, they will undertake to defend him in every way. Thus he will win a double glory for having initiated a new rule_  (pg. 83)

Atehere, ai thot se ata qe kan kontroll shikojn te sotmen dhe te e ardhmja kur jane mire dhe gjithashtu fitojn perkrahjen e popullit. Kjo eshte me se e vertete me shoqerit moderne si psh. ShBA-n.

Princi i Machiavellit perfshine observime per natyren e njeriut qe jane aq te verteta sot sa kane qene dhe 500 vjet te shkuara. Megjithate, mund te debatojm se disa nga mendimet jane per te sherbyer vetem interesat e princit dhe jo te shoqeris ne pergjithesi.

Eshte me se e qarte qe nuk interesohet me rationalizime dhe morale personale.

Ju ftoj te shkruani mendimet tuaja mbi kete shkrimetar/politikan i cili ishte i interesuar mbi menyrat se si funksionon dhe si duhet te funksionoj shteti.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Veshtrusja

*"You must, therefore know that there are two means of fighting: one according to the laws, the other with force; the first way is proper to man, the second to beasts; but because the first, in many cases, is not sufficient, it becomes necessary to have recourse to the second." -- Niccolo Machiavelli*

----------


## Veshtrusja

*"And that prince who bases his power entirely on...words, finding himself completely without other preparations, comes to ruin;" -- Niccolo Machiavelli*

----------


## Veshtrusja

*"One can make this generalization about men: they are ungrateful, fickle, liars, and deceivers, they shun danger and are greedy for profit; while you treat them well, they are yours. They would shed their blood for you, risk their property, their lives, their children, so long, as I said above, as danger is remote; but when you are in danger they turn against you."* *-- Niccolo Machiavelli*

----------



----------


## Fiori

Këtu mund te lexoni librin "The Prince".

Ne menyre pak te "ngaterruar" _(dhe per cudine time  )_ jam e lidhur cdo dite me shkrimet e Machiavellit.

Pershendetje!


p.s._Do shkruaj perseri kur te kem kohe._

----------


## Veshtrusja

Thx. Fiori.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MtrX

Whoever desires to found a state and give it laws, must start with assuming that all men are bad and ever ready to display their vicious nature, whenever they may find occasion for it.
Makiaveli
Gjeniu i artit te diplomacise dinake, e kam permendur dhe me pare qe e admiroj vepren e tij ne te cilen ai thote hapur te verteten mbi njerezit, dhe se si politikanet mbajne ose duhet te mbajne pushtetin. Fati i tij ishte mjaft tragjik, jo vetem qe ai nuk arriti asnjehere te kishte pushtetin qe kishte deshiruar, po me sa kam lexuar ai edhe eshte burgosur per shkak te shkrimeve te tij. Nuk e di se c'do te kish ndodhur me te nqs ai do kishte arritur pushtetin qe deshironte, mbase do ishte nje lider i perkryer, mbase nje diktator i djallezuar...
Dua te shtoj dhe kete qe nje nder kengetaret Rap me te shquar, gjithashtu dhe poet i vleresuar 2pac (Tupak) thuhet qe e ka pasur si burim frymezimi Makiavelin, dhe librat e tij i ka lexuar kur ishte ne burg, bile dhe ne nje kohe te caktuar ai ka nxjerre dhe album/e me pseudonimin Makavelli...
pershendetje nga MtrX

----------


## MtrX

kjo me poshte eshte nje nga theniet qe me ka bere me shume pershtypje nga Makiaveli:
There are three classes of intellects: one which comprehends by itself; another which appreciates what others comprehend; and a third which neither comprehends by itself nor by the showing of others; the first is the most excellent, the second is good, and the third is useless.

----------


## D&G Feminine

Tema eshte shume interesante. Machiaveli ne teori dhe Richelieu ne praktike themeluan ate qe quhet realizem ne diplomaci. Edhe pse nuk jam dakort deri ne fund me kete rryme prapeseprape eshte menyra me e praktikuar (te pakten ne te shkuaren) ne mardheniet nderkombetare.

Here tjeter do te shkruaj me shume.

Komplimente veshtruesja.

----------


## Veshtrusja

Fiori, Mtrx dhe D&G Feminine:

Pershendetje, me vjen mire qe keni interes mbi veprat e Machiavellit (sidomos Princin)....pres me kuriozitet shkrime te me tejshme nga ju. 

ciao  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## hmmm

Machavelli... aty ku nis filozofia moderne (po, per mua eshte ai qe hodhi hapin e pare gjigand, jo Hobbes)
Ai tha se zoti ka vdekur para Nitche-s...

do te shkruaj me vone....

----------


## Veshtrusja

Ata qe kan fituar poziten e princit me maskarallek

mbasi flet per Agathocles Machiavelli shkruan: *"It cannot be called virtue to kill one's fellow-citizens, betray one's friends, be without faith, without pity, and without religion; by these methods one may indeed gain power"*

So pak a shume jane njerez pa virtyte.  Por pjesa me interesante eshte kur shtron pyetjen : Si eshte e mundur te qendrojn ne fuqi dhe ta mbrojn veten k'ta njerez qe kan fituar fuqi ne menyr barbare. (Sigurisht qe duhet te kene armiq..etj)

Machiavelli shkruan: *"I believe this arises from the cruelties being exploited well or badly. Well committed may be called those (if it is permissible to use the word well of evil) which are perpetrated once for the need of securing one's self, and which afterwards are not persisted in, but are exchanged for measures as useful to the subjects as possible. Cruelties ill committed are those which, although at first few, increase rather than diminish with time. Those who follow the former method may remedy in some measure their condition, both with God and man; as did Agathocles. As to the others, it is impossible for them to maintain themselves."*

Intersante jo?

----------


## Veshtrusja

shenime:

*Kapitulli 1* Sa lloj principatesh ekzistojn? Dhe si fitohen ato?

Dy lloj qeverish: (1) republika dhe (2) principate

Ka tre lloj principatesh: 

(1) ato qe trashegohen (hereditary)
(2) ato te reja (new)

dhe, 

(3) ato te perziera, kur nje pjese e re i shtohet nje pjese te vjetur (mixed)

*Kapitulli 2* Mbi principatet e trasheguara

- jane me leht per ti mbajtur
- mjafeton ti ruash strukturen e vendosur nga paraardhesit e tu (pervec se kur nje force e jashtezakonshme, e paperballueshme del perpara...)

shembull: Duke of Ferrara kur rezistoj sulmin e Venecianeve dhe Pope Julius ne 1510.

- Nje sundimtar qe e trashegon fuqine ka pak arsye dhe pak shkak te jete ne ofensive.
- Pervecse ne qoftes ai ka vese jashtezakonisht te keqija, ai do te kete vullnetin e mire te popullit
- sepse shteti i perkiste familjes se tij gjate kohes, kujtime te menyres se si morri familja e tij fuqi jane vjeteruar

*Kapitulli 3* Mbi principatet e perziera

veshtiresi qe hasen ne kete lloj principate

(a) gjithmone duhet te jesh ne ofensive ndaj atyre qe ja morre fuqine kur behesh sundues i ri, dmth i ben ata armiq

(b) nuk mund te plotesosh deshirat e te gjithe atyre qe te kane ndihmuar te vish ne fuqi

------(1.) Nuk mund te vesh dore te rend mbi 'ta ne vend qe ti denosh perderi sa te kane ndihmuar te vish ne fuqi.

shembull: Louis XII i Frances kur humbi Milanin (ai e fitoi Milanin ne Shkurt te 1500 dhe e humbi ate ne Prill te te njejtit vite).

** Pasi nje sundimtar ka rimarre fuqi mbi nje toke ku eshte rebeluar, shanset jane me te mira se do ta mbaj ate toke, sepse meqense njerezit jane rebeluar, atehere ai ka justifikim per te perdorur dore te rend mbi ta (ti denoj) ne vend qe te siguroi pozicionin e tij.

Tokat e reja qe i shtohen nje shteti mund te futen ne dy kategori:

(1) ato toka qe ndodhen ne te njejten zone gjeografike dhe qe flasin te njejten gjuhe

dhe

(2) ato qe nuk ndodhen ne te njejten zone gjeografike dhe qe nuk flasin te njejten gjuhe

- Tek e para (1) eshte me leht ti mbash tokat, sidomos ne qoftese populli seshte mesuar te udheheqi vetveten. E vetmja gje qe duhet bere ketu, eshte te eliminosh udheheqesine e pare por te respektosh traditat e vendit.

- Ne qoftese tokat e reja dhe te vjetra kane zakone te ngjashme, subjektet (shtetasit) e ri do te jetojne ne qetesi.

shembull: Burgundy, Brittany, Gascony, dhe Normandy ju dorezuan Frances qetesisht.

Qe ti mbash keto toka (te kategorise se pare-(1)) duhet:

--------(a) te sigurosh udheheqesi i pare nuk ka trashegimtar
--------(b) te mos ndryshosh ligjet e vjetra apo te imponosh taksa

Ne lidhje me kategorine e dyte (2):  Toka te marra ne zona me gjuhe te ndryshme, zakone te ndryshme, dhe institucione te ndryshme

- ketu ka me shume probleme, dhe duhet :

(A) qe sunduesi i ri te jetoj ne tokat e reja
----------shembull: Sulltani i Turqise ne Greqi (Constantinople)

1. - Duke qen ne token e re, mund te dallosh veshtiresi sa te krijohen dhe mund te veprosh me shpejt dhe me sakt.

2.- Toka nuk do te vidhet nga zyrtaret e tu

(B) Dergo koloni te jetojn ne nje apo dy zona
avantazhe:
1.- sherbejn per te lidhur subjektet
2.- nuk te kushtojn para (ashtu sic do te kushte nje ushtri)
3.- vetem nje pakice, nga e cila do zaptosh toke, do te ofendohet dhe sepse do te jete e varfer, sdo kete mundesi te te bej dem

*Mbani mend*: Njerezit duhen ledhatuar apo derrmuar. Nese i ben atyre pak dem atehere ata do te hakmerren; por nese ti i paralizon ata, atehere ata skane cfare te te bejn.

(C) Duhet ta besh veten udheheqes dhe mbrojtes i fuqive fqinj qe jane me te dobeta se ty (duke mos i dhen shume fuqi), dhe duhet te kerkosh te dobesosh ato qe jane me te fuqishme (dhe te evitosh fuqi te huaja te mbledhin mbeshtetje).

*Mbani mend*: Eshte e nevojshme jo vetem ti kushtosh vemendje problemeve imediate, por te parashikosh ato qe do te ndodhin, dhe te besh te pamunduren per ti evituar ato.

(doktori) *"In the beginning, the disease is easy to cure, difficult to diagnose; but after a while, if it has not been diagnosed and treated early, it becomes easy to diagnose and hard to cure."*

- nese e lejon kohen te kaloj, cdo gje mund te ndodhi, dhe kalimi i kohes sjelle "te miren te perzier me te ligen, dhe te ligen te perzier me te miren".

*Mbani mend*: *Kur njeriu nuk eshte ne pozite qe te fitoj, por perseri mundohet, atehere ai po gabon, dhe meriton denim.

*Ai qe eshte shkaku i berjes se dikujt te fuqishem, eshte agjenti i shkaterrimit te tij.

----------


## laguna blu

> *Princi*, shkruajtur nga *Niccolo Machiavelli*, eshte nje liber i cili tregon se si mund te fitosh dhe mbash fuqi. Machiavelli ka lindur ne vitin 1469 ne Florence. Ne vitin 1498 u vendos si chancellor ne Republiken Florentine, duke sherbyer si nje administrator ashtu si dhe dipllomat.


E përcolla me interesim këtë temë por nuk jam i sigurtë në bëhet fjalë për Firencën. Më ndihmoni Ju lutem Vështruese...

----------


## Veshtrusja

> E përcolla me interesim këtë temë por nuk jam i sigurtë në bëhet fjalë për Firencën. Më ndihmoni Ju lutem Vështruese...


Me fal, sepse nuk e zoteroj aq mire sa duhet gjuhen Shqipe, por po per ate behet fjale (mendoj).

----------


## laguna blu

Po, për Firencen qenka fjala. Shqyrtova fjalorin anglisht-italisht. Faleminderit e ç'do të mirë në punën Tuaj të mëtutjeshme.

----------


## Veshtrusja

> Po, për Firencen qenka fjala. Shqyrtova fjalorin anglisht-italisht. Faleminderit e ç'do të mirë në punën Tuaj të mëtutjeshme.


falemnderit per korigjimin laguna blu

perfundimisht me ra ne duar nje version i Princ-it ne Shqip dhe do ju citoj dicka nga kapitulli i peste:

*Kapitulli 5*

*Menyra me e mire per te siguruar pushtetin eshte ajo e shkaterrimit te plote te qytetit. Kushdo qe behet sundimtar i nje qyteti qe eshte mesuar te jetoje ne liri dhe nuk e shkaterron, duhet te prese shkaterrimin e vet prej tij.*

Nuk e di cfare mendimi mund te keni ju, por mua ky citim i mesiperm me kujton Salen.

*Kur nje qytet, apo nje province, eshte mesuar te jetoje nen qeverisjen e nje sundimtari, ne momentin qe ky zoteri dhe dera e tij eleminohen, populli, i mesuar te bindet dhe i ngelur tanime pa udherrefyes, s'eshte i zoti te nxjerre nje te ri nga gjiri i tij dhe as te jetoje ne liri, ndaj eshte e pamundur qe te rroke armet.*

Si mendoni, Shqiperia ne 1990?

kur te kem kohe me shume ndoshta do ju citoj me teper...

_burim i citimeve: Niccolo Machiavelli - Princi - Politika dhe Kodet Morale.Perkthyer nga Arian Lleshi. Shtepia Botuese Uegen, Tirane, 2003._

----------


## laguna blu

> falemnderit per korigjimin laguna blu
> 
> perfundimisht me ra ne duar nje version i Princ-it ne Shqip dhe do ju citoj dicka nga kapitulli i peste:
> 
> *Kapitulli 5*
> 
> *Menyra me e mire per te siguruar pushtetin eshte ajo e shkaterrimit te plote te qytetit. Kushdo qe behet sundimtar i nje qyteti qe eshte mesuar te jetoje ne liri dhe nuk e shkaterron, duhet te prese shkaterrimin e vet prej tij.*
> 
> Nuk e di cfare mendimi mund te keni ju, por mua ky citim i mesiperm me kujton Salen.
> ...


E nderuara Vështruese!

Me kënaqësi pashë se e kishit rihapur një temë në të cilën qesh kyçur si  nga kërshëria linguistike ashtu dhe nga ajo tematike. Machiavellin e kisha studjuar në Universitet.
Sidoqoftë në diskutimet e mia me intelektualë më të pjekur nga mua pata mësuar edhe ate se: "popujt që e kanë merituar lirinë e kanë realizuar ate me kohë" (rasti i gjysëmlirisë së vonuar të Kosovës). Mbase kjo do të vlente edhe për demokracinë e mirëqenjen ekonomike. Mjerisht vendi ynë edhe në këto vite të mijëvjeçarit të tretë po nxjerrë surrogat politik tip Sale e Tosi në vend se të ndërtojë një lokomotivë të fortë politike që do të mund ta shtynte drejtë progresit universal pas kobit që Atdheu pësoi (ndoshta edhe për shkak të një evolucioni të vonuar dhe të imponuar politik në historinë e tij të re). Potencial intelektual ka relativisht mjaft po nuk po mund ta gjejmë çelësin e dashamirësisë, mirëkuptimit e atdhedashurisë së vërtetë mes nesh. Ndoshta nga egoizmi dhe oportunizmi ynë i tepruar...

Me një fjalë mungesa e asaj që Ju e kishit definuar si kod moral. 

Me keqardhje që mu desh të shkruaja një hidhësi të tillë që më ndjellë dhe shijen e pelimit në shpirt.

Ju përshëndes ngrohtësisht
laguna blu

----------


## abnk

> *Kapitulli 5*
> 
> *Menyra me e mire per te siguruar pushtetin eshte ajo e shkaterrimit te plote te qytetit. Kushdo qe behet sundimtar i nje qyteti qe eshte mesuar te jetoje ne liri dhe nuk e shkaterron, duhet te prese shkaterrimin e vet prej tij.*
> 
> Nuk e di cfare mendimi mund te keni ju, por mua ky citim i mesiperm me kujton Salen.


Mue m'kujton ma shume eliminimin e intelektualve shqiptare mbas LIIB prej rregjimit komunist.  

Pa ia ule vlerat aspak Machiavelli-t e pa i marre shkrimet e tija "literally", mendoj se ai--si edhe Clausewitz--jane shume t'ndikuem prej kohes n't'cilen jetojne; n'rastin e Machiavelli-t prej sistemit feuadal.  Citimi i masiperm tham qi nuk i pershtatet kohes tone--kohe kjo qi "sundimtari" asht (ose pretendon se asht) sherbyes i popullit (t'pakten n'boten e lire). 




> *Kur nje qytet, apo nje province, eshte mesuar te jetoje nen qeverisjen e nje sundimtari, ne momentin qe ky zoteri dhe dera e tij eleminohen, populli, i mesuar te bindet dhe i ngelur tanime pa udherrefyes, s'eshte i zoti te nxjerre nje te ri nga gjiri i tij dhe as te jetoje ne liri, ndaj eshte e pamundur qe te rroke armet.*
> 
> Si mendoni, Shqiperia ne 1990?
> 
> kur te kem kohe me shume ndoshta do ju citoj me teper...
> 
> _burim i citimeve: Niccolo Machiavelli - Princi - Politika dhe Kodet Morale.Perkthyer nga Arian Lleshi. Shtepia Botuese Uegen, Tirane, 2003._


Nuk jam i sigurte se pajtohem me thanien e masiperme n'kohet moderne.  Qendresa e shqiptareve mbas ranies t'Perandorise Osmane asht nji shembull, e Revolucioni Francez asht nji tjeter.

N'1990, "zotnija e dera e tij" nuk u eliminue.  "Zotnija e dera e tij" vetem pasoi pushtetin te "kojshia i tij".  

Teme e bukur, veshtruse.  

Ps.:  Habitem se zojat/zonjushat perbajne shumicen e pjesmarrsve n'kyt teme.  Nuk e tham me t'keq, vec me kuriozitet.  Ndoshta asht shenj qi n't'ardhmen grate kane me qeverise.   :ngerdheshje:

----------

